

How Did Uniqlo Become the Hottest Retailer in New York? - tensafefrogs
http://nymag.com/fashion/features/65898/index2.html

======
fuzionmonkey
That's easy: Cheap, fashionable clothes that have good fit and are of
relatively high quality. The quality of Uniqlo blows Gap or similar stores out
of the water.

I wish they had stores outside of NY. But Uniqlo is great.

